# whoah at active members list..



## JacobReaper (Sep 30, 2007)

still isnt the highest ever but whoah, thats a lot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 heres a screenshot i took with the Tokyoshot..


----------



## HBK (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot. For Zelda, naturally.


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2007)

Ya should of seen the days of Pokemon D/P.

In the podcast it mentioned there being over 2,000 members on at the same time - our record.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Wow, that's a lot. For Zelda, naturally.



Yeah, that's the first thing I thought. Then I thought about Zelda on a spray can, this site and a million people singing _The Bom Chicka Wah Wah_. Like "The Zelda Effect"... Weird stuff


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brutalboy @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that's a lot. For Zelda, naturally.
> ...


That's a...uhh...odd way to look at it.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 30, 2007)

but doesnt zelda come out on the 2nd?? or.. nvm, lol...


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> but doesnt zelda come out on the 2nd?? or.. nvm, lol...


AFAIK, Zelda is scheduled for October 1st in the US.

Just wait...it's not that far away...


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 30, 2007)

WHOAH!!! 911 members active!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 hold up, stupid photobucket...


----------



## Maverick_z (Sep 30, 2007)

its amazing what one game do to people


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2007)

It was over 1000 earlier, think it was link 562 guests and 489 members.

Never seen so many admin on here too.


----------

